# Yellow Delaney



## Bitter Jeweler

Yellow Delaney by Bitter Jeweler, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Nice abstract. Makes me think of earlier "invisible"-photos (by our member "invisible"). Or those by "ClarinetJWD" (who's not posted on here in years, unfortunately). They were/are also quite good in seeing and framing such abstract things. 

What's "Delaney"? I don't know that word and can't find it either...


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

LaFoto said:


> Nice abstract. Makes me think of earlier "invisible"-photos (by our member "invisible"). Or those by "ClarinetJWD" (who's not posted on here in years, unfortunately). They were/are also quite good in seeing and framing such abstract things.
> 
> What's "Delaney"? I don't know that word and can't find it either...


+1. What *IS* a delaney... lol Very curious as some people i know have that as a name. haha

interesting shot!:thumbup:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Yellow Delaney is mentioned in the song "Into White" by Cat Stephens. It is a reference to American artist Beauford Delaney, whos work went from folk art portraiture to yellow abstracts as he slowly went insane. My image above doesn't relate to his work, other than the color, but it just popped into my mind when titling the thread.

Thanks LaFoto, I'll have to look up those members work on here. I think I have seen "invisible" around.


----------



## LaFoto

Bitter Jeweler said:


> ...Beauford Delaney, whos work went from folk art portraiture to yellow abstracts as he slowly went insane....


 
But we need not WORRY about you now??? ??? ???


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Nope, not at all.
I am already insane.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Bump. LOL


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Just leaving a mark so I can find this thread again.


----------



## cgipson1

Very nice.. subtle....nice light play on it!


----------



## christian.rudman

I like it!


----------



## KenC

Nice shot, Bitter - looks like abstract expressionism for sure.

But bumping your own thread from last month? Really!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Thanks!

I bumped it in jest. 

This thread and Flickr image rank very high in the google "Yellow Delaney" search. Every time I see it searched via Flickr statistics, I just think another person is listening to Cat Stevens, and wondering WTF a yellow delaney is. LOL


----------



## robpier

LaFoto said:


> Nice abstract. Makes me think of earlier "invisible"-photos (by our member "invisible"). Or those by "ClarinetJWD" (who's not posted on here in years, unfortunately). They were/are also quite good in seeing and framing such abstract things.
> 
> What's "Delaney"? I don't know that word and can't find it either...


Chrysopsis delaneyi is one of the endemic species to the U.S. state of Florida, recently discovered in the genus Chrysopsis, small group of herbaceous plants of the Aster family - Astereae, known commonly as the "golden asters" and primarily native and restricted to Florida. Wikipedia
Scientific name: Chrysopsis delaneyi


----------



## snowbear

Ten year old thread; no need for additional comments.


----------

